# ISO Easy Vegetable Lasagna Recipes



## reese5957 (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone out there have a good recipe for easy (and tasty  )  vegetable lasagna??


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2006)

Lasagna is one of those dishes you can change around and around, and get good results each time 
Try starting with the recipe on the back of the lasagna noodle box, and add your own mix ins, such as:
When you're making your sauce (or even if you're using a jarred sauce to save time), add some sauteed onion and/or garlic to it, along with some finely chopped carrots. Thinly slice a zuchinni longwise, and use it (every other one) with the noodles. Nice sized chunks of tomatoes are always a welcome addition to any dish like this too. Also, try some green onions cut up on top of the lasagna (use kitchen scissors to do this easily)
See? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 16, 2006)

Good suggestions, jkath. 

Also, if you want to make lasagna super easy, you can use the "oven ready" types of noodles. You simply layer the dried lasagna noodles in a baking dish with your other ingredients and sauce and pop it in the oven. It's so much easier than having to pre-cook noodles and then assemble the lasagna.

I have a recipe for a really great vegetarian lasagna that uses zuchinni in place of noodles if you are interested. It's kind of a nice change and good for people who don't want a big, heavy meal.


----------



## LeeAnn (Feb 17, 2006)

I love veggie lasagna.  We had some the other night for dinner, but alas, it was not homemade, it was frozen.  I will try making it myself next time, instead of premade.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 17, 2006)

Also, if you have a mandolin or a sharp knife and good knife skills, you can thinly slice fresh green and yellow zucchini to use in place of the pasta.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

I like to add zucchinni and yellow squash,peppers,tomatoes,

and  kitchenelf had a recipe in the veggie section asparagus lasange and it sounded like heaven...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2006)

Quick and easy veggie lasagna, now there's something to create.  How veggie are we talking about?  Are dairy products ok?  What about products like TVP (textured vegetable protien).  And can you use meat broths and soup bases, or would you prefer to use a vegetabel broth?

Here's how I'd make a veggie lasagna that should give you great flavor and nutritional value.

Ingredients:
Whole grain lasagna noodles
12 oz. can of vegetabel stock
1/3 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup Extra Virgin olive oil
Salt
Black pepper
Frozen cauliflower
frozen brocolli
3 carrots, peeled and sliced
2 cans sliced black olives
1 cup sun-dried tomatoes in olive oil
Fresh or dried oregano
fresh or dried sweet basil
Powderd Rosemary
1 1/2 cups kidney beans or cooked string beans

Preheat oven to 375'F.

Heat the olive oil in a skillet until hot.  Add the flour, 1/4 tsp salt, and a pinch of black pepper.  Stir until smooth over medium heat.  Turn the heat to low and cook for three minutes, stirring often to prevent browning the flou.  Slowly whisk in the vegetable broth to make a medium-thick sauce.  it should coat a spoon.  Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

Boil the noodles for 8 minutes, remove from heat and rinse.   Spread 2 tbs olive oil into the lasagna pan and spread evenly across the bottom.  Add three tsp. of the sauce to the pan and spread evenly.  Place in the first layer of noodles. Spread 1/3 of the other ingredients on top along with 1/3 of the sauce.  Cover with another layer of noodles and repeat with the veggies.  Add the 3rd layer of noodles and another layer of veggies.  Put the final layer of noodles on top and spread the last of the sauce on top.  

Cover the pan with aluminum foil and place in the oven.  Bake for 30 minutes.  REmove and allow to rest for 10 minutes while you set the table.  Plate and serve.

Hope this is what you're looking for.  It will taste great, even though it's not red.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mish (Feb 17, 2006)

Reese, focussed in on your request for 'easy' veg lasagna.

One of the pesky things, for me, in making lasagna, is boiling those hard cardboard boxed noodles and having them break, laying them out etc. One thought is to buy fresh pasta/lasagna sheets. I think it also takes less time to boil, and I would imagine is a lot tastier - except for making your own noodles.

There are lots of recipes on the web called lazy lasagna, where you layer the ingredients with dry uncooked lasagna, pour on the sauce, cover and bake. I'm sure you could use any veg and cheese fillings of choice. I like spinach, ricotta, mozzarella, garlic, herbs.  You could use a white sauce, rather tham a tomato sauce.

I have a very easy recipe using frozen ravioli, layered with sauce (sure you could add veggies of choice). If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

if you do try the uncooked noodle recipe you have to cover with foil or it totally doesn't work...


----------



## mish (Feb 17, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> if you do try the unbaked recipe you have to cover with foil or it totally doesn't work...


 
Kim, what is the "unbaked" recipe.  TIA


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

I ment un cooked noodles... duh is me... 

but you do the lasnga as you normally would only you do not cook the noodles, you layer all ingredients as you normally would...and cover tightly with foil,in a pre-heated oven 350 sounds right for ONE HOUR, the boiling sauce and steam cooks the noodles...


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 18, 2006)

me and my mum make Vegi Lasagna with lavers of Mushroom, Steamed Pumpkin, Onion, Capsicum and Zuchini between the lasagne sheets and use some cheese sauce and a nice Eggplant sauce.   I really like it and so does one of my little sisters.   BTW it takes 1.5 hours in an oven on 180degrees celcius.


----------

